# Best Wishes Lynn Jaynes



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

When you read Lynn Jaynes column in _Progressive Forage_ June 1 issue you will learn her change in direction and I wish her the very best.

I appreciate her contributions to Hay Talk and other aspects of our haying lifestyles. 

Best wishes with_ Ag Proud_ and stay in touch with Hay Talk.

Shelia


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

All the best in your future endeavors Lynn! Getting back to your roots can be very rewarding!


----------

